# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Слава Святого Имени

## Красная Шапочка

Бхакты, поделитесь пожалуйста стихами из шастр и высказываниями ачарьев о славе Святого Имени.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

_чето-дарпана-марджанам бхава-маха-давагни-нирвапанам
шрейах-каирава-чандрика-витаранам видйа вадху дживанам
анандамбудхи-вардханам прати-падам-пурнамрита-сваданам
сарватма-снапанам парам виджайате шри-кришна-санкиртанам_

«Слава шри кришна-санкиртане (совместному прославлению святого имени Господа), которая очищает сердце от всей грязи, копившейся годами, и гасит пожар обусловленной жизни, повторяющихся рождений и смертей! Это движение распространения славы святого имени подобно лучам благословенной луны, под сиянием которых распускается белый лотос доброй удачи для всего человечества. Оно дает жизнь трансцендентому знанию. Оно увеличивает океан трансцендентного блаженства и позволяет на полностью вкусить нектар, которого мы все так жаждем!» (Шри Шикшаштака, 1)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Шри Нама- Махатмйа, слава святого имени, 1 песня.*

1. Каким же могуществом обладает святое имя Кришны? Мое сердце постоянно горит в пламени мирских желаний, подобно пустыне, испепеляемой солнцем. Святое имя, проникая в сердце через уши, проливает на мою душу несравненный нектар. 
2. Святое имя говорит из моего сердца, движет кончиком моего языка, и постоянно танцует в форме трансцендентного звука. Мое горло перехватывает, тело сильно дрожит, и стопы движутся сами собой.
3. Реки слез текут из моих глаз. Испарина выступает на теле. Мое тело трепещет в восторге, и волосы на нем встают дыбом, и кожа бледнеет. Я теряю сознание, и начинаю чувствовать себя полностью опустошенным. Все мое тело разбито в дребезги потоком экстаза.
4. Вызывая подобные экстатические беспокойства, святое имя омывает мое сердце жидким нектаром и топит меня в океане божественной любви к Богу. Оно не позволяет мне ничего понять, ибо оно совершенно свело меня с ума и похитила мое сердце и все мои богатства
5. Так себя ведет Оно, ставшее теперь моим единственным прибежищем. Я не в силах описать все это. Святое имя Кришны независимо, и поэтому действует по Своей собственной сладкой воле. То, что приносит Ему счастье, становится моим счастьем. 
6. Святое имя – это бутон цветка божественной любви, обитель удивительных ароматов преданности. Оно проявляет такое могущество, что хотя Оно показывает его лишь слегка, раскрывая Свою божественную форму и качества, Оно похищает мое сердце, и относит его Кришне.
7. Проявившись полностью, святое имя уносит меня во Врадж и раскрывает Свои собственные любовные игры. Оно даерует мне мою собственную обитель, вечное тело, общество Кришны и полностью разрушает это мирское тело.
8. Имя Кришны – философский камень, россыпь всех ароматов преданности. Оно вечно свободно и воплощает собой чистую расу. Когда уйдут и рассыплются все препятствия чистому воспеванию святого имени, мое счастье познает свои истинный рассвет.

_Из "Шаранагати" Бхактивинода Тхакура._

----------


## Jamuna d. d.



----------


## Jamuna d. d.

В "Вишну-рахасье" утверждается: "Результаты тысячелетних аскез, с преданностью совершаемых в Сатья-югу, в Кали-югу с лёгкостью можно обрести благодаря повторению имён Шри Говинды.

«Результат, в Сатья-югу достигаемый посредством медитации на Бхагавана, в Трета-югу — посредством великих жертвоприношений, в Двапара-югу — посредством _арчаны_ в соответствии со строгими правилами, в Кали-югу достигается посредством повторения _нама-абхасы_, подобия чистого повторения имён Шри Кришны».

•

В «Брихад-вишну Пуране» утверждается, что тот, кто повторяет святое имя, не нуждается в других видах искупления (_праяшчитте_):
«Имя Шри Хари так могущественно, что может нейтрализовать больше грехов, чем самый великий грешник способен совершить».

•

В «Вайшнава-чинтамани» (Хари-бхакти-виласа, 11.236) сказано:

«Очень трудно освободиться от грехов, памятуя о Вишну, но это легко сделать, повторяя Его имя. _Киртана_, для которой необходимы только уста, на которых звучат имена Бхагавана, намного превосходит _смарану_ (памятование)».

«В Кали-югу трудно практиковать аскезы, медитацию, йогу и прочее, но легко совершать _киртану_, для этого нужно только шевелить губами. _Нама_, повторяемая без движения губ, называется _нама-смарана_. Благодаря _нама-киртане_ и _нама-смаране_ живое существо может достичь совершенства. Поэтому писания заключают, что _киртана_ и _смарана_ святого имени превосходят _арчану_».

•

В «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» (2.1.103) говорится, что _нама-абхаса_ уничтожает все грехи и освобождает от материального бытия:
«О кладезь всех добродетелей, с верой, без лицемерия совершай _бхаджан_ Шри Кришне. Он — верховный спаситель среди всех спасителей, самый возвышенный среди объектов поклонения, воспетых в поэтических гимнах. Даже первые лучи Его имени рассеивают тьму грехов в сердце, словно солнечные лучи, озарившие пещеру».

*Из книги Бхактивиноды Тхакура "Шри Бхаджана-рахасья" (Секреты бхаджана)*

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами часто публикует _цитаты Ачарьев_ о святом имени: 

https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/c.../sviatoe_imya/

Ниже - некоторые из них.  

__________________

Глядя, как всё это разворачивается прямо перед моими глазами, я громко выкрикнул в микрофон слова Нароттамы даса Тхакура: 
- Голокера према-дхана, хари-нама санкиртана! Слава святым именам, низошедшим с духовного мира!


__________________


"Пусть же святое имя Кришны, источник всего трансцендентного счастья, 
разрушение грехов Кали-юги, самое очищающее из всего очищающего, 
пища святого, направляющегося в духовный мир, 
сад наслаждения, в котором резвятся голоса святых, философов и поэтов,
жизнь благочестивых и семя древа религии, -
пусть же оно принесёт трансцендентное благо всем вам".

[ Шрила Рупа Госвами, «Падйавали», текст 19 ]


__________________


*Природа святого имени*

Это выдержка из письма Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати  своему ученику о благах воспевания святых имен.

"Когда я слышу, что твое желание воспевать увеличивается, меня переполняет радость. По мере того, как наше осквернение уничтожается посредством воспевания, в святом имени нам открываются форма, качества и игры Господа. Нет смысла прикладывать усилия, чтобы помнить о форме, качествах и играх Господа нарочито, искусственно. Господь и Его имя не отличны друг от друга. Когда все, что покрывает твое сердце, будет уничтожено, это высказывание станет для тебя очевидным. 

Воспевая без оскорблений, ты на своем опыте обнаружишь, что святое имя дарует все совершенства. Благодаря воспеванию постепенно стираются те отличия, которые существуют между "я", грубым и тонким телом, и тогда человек обнаруживает свою подлинную духовную форму. Осознав свое духовное тело и продолжая при этом воспевание, человек также обнаруживает трансцендентную природу формы Господа. Только святое имя способно раскрыть живому существу его духовную форму и после этого наделить его влечением к форме Кришны. Только святое имя способно раскрыть живому существу его духовные качества и затем наделить его влечением к качествам Кришны. И только святое имя способно раскрыть живому существу его духовную деятельность и затем наделить его влечением к играм Кришны. 

Под служением святому имени мы не имеем ввиду только лишь воспевание святого имени; это служение также включает в себя и другие обязанности воспевающего. Если мы служим святому имени своим телом, умом и душой, то наставления, которые касаются этого служения, проявляются в сердце, становясь подобными солнцу на ясном небе. 

Какова природа святого имени? Со временем ответ на этот вопрос естественным образом появляется в сердце того, кто воспевает святое имя. Истинная природа хари-намы открывается благодаря слушанию, чтению и изучению священных писаний. Нет смысла писать что-либо еще на эту тему. Все эти вещи станут понятными тебе благодаря воспеванию".

[ Шрила Прабхупадера Патравали, том 1, стр. 4-5 ]

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

_Делал подборку из книг Прабхупады о Святом Имени для книги Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами: "Невнимательная джапа - корень остальных десяти оскорблений". Могу поделиться. Вот она._

Люди не понимают, что настоящей причиной всех их несчастий являются четыре фактора: рождение, смерть, старость и болезни. Они настолько глупы, что примиряются с этими четырьмя видами страданий, не ведая о духовном средстве избавления от них — маха-мантре Харе Кришна. Просто повторяя маха-мантру Харе Кришна, можно освободиться от всех страданий, но, поскольку люди очарованы энергией иллюзии, они не принимают это Движение всерьез. Поэтому истинные слуги Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху должны со всей решимостью распространить Его движение по всему миру и тем самым даровать человечеству величайшее благо. Разумеется, животные и представители других низших форм жизни не смогут понять это Движение, но если даже небольшая часть людей примет его всерьез, то благодаря их громкому пению все живые существа, включая деревья, животных и прочие низшие виды жизни, получат благо. Когда Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху спросил Харидаса Тхакура о том, как можно принести благо живым существам, которые не принадлежат к человеческой форме жизни, тот ответил: «Маха-мантра Харе Кришна настолько могущественна, что если ее произносить вслух, то благо получают все — даже те души, которые обитают в низших формах жизни».
*«Чайтанья Чаритамрита», Ади-лила, 9.39, комментарий*

Чтобы донести нечто важное до недалекого человека, нужно повторить это трижды, например: «Ты должен сделать это! Ты должен сделать это! Ты должен сделать это!» Поэтому, чтобы люди серьезно отнеслись к этому и смогли освободиться от оков майи, «Брихан- нарадия-пурана» настойчиво подчеркивает важность повторения святого имени. Мы видим на практике, как в нашем Движении сознания Кришны, распространившемся по всему миру, миллионы людей одухотворяют свою жизнь просто благодаря тому, что регулярно повторяют маха-мантру Харе Кришна в соответствии с предписаниями шастр. Поэтому я прошу всех своих учеников повторять ежедневно по крайней мере шестнадцать кругов этой харер-нама маха-мантры, избегая оскорблений и следуя регулирующим принципам. Это, вне всяких сомнений, обеспечит им успех.
*«Чайтанья Чаритамрита», Ади-лила, 17.23, комментарий*

В нашем Движении сознания Кришны мы не позволяем петь песни, не одобренные и не певшиеся истинными вайшнавами. Мы не можем разрешить петь в храме песни из кинофильмов. Обычно мы поем две песни. Одна из них — шри-кришна-чаитанйа прабху нитйананда шри-адваита гададхара шривасади-гаура-бхакта-вринда. Эта мантра не раз упоминается в «чайтанья-чаритамрите» и одобрена ачарьями . Вторая песня — это, конечно же, маха-мантра Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. Мы можем также петь песни Нароттамы даса Тхакура, Бхактивиноды Тхакура и Лочаны даса Тхакура, но этих двух песен — шри-кришна-чаитанйа и Харе Кришна маха-мантры — достаточно, чтобы удовлетворить Господа, Верховную Личность, хотя мы и не можем Его увидеть. Увидеть Господа не так важно, как постичь Его, изучая подлинные писания и внимая наставлениям святых людей.
*«Шримад Бхагаватам», 8.5.25, комментарий*

Истинная цель жизни — стать преданным Господа. Неважно, какое положение занимает человек. Кем бы он ни был — брахманом, кшатрием, вайшьей, шудрой, американцем, англичанином, индийцем, и в какой бы части материального мира ни жил, — он может заниматься преданным служением, просто вознося молитвы Верховной Личности Бога. Харе Кришна маха-мантра — это тоже молитва, потому что любая молитва представляет собой обращение к Верховному Господу по имени и просьбу к Господу оказать нам милость, позволив служить Ему. Произнося Харе Кришна маха-мантру, мы молим: «Дорогой Господь Кришна, дорогой Господь Рама, о энергия Господа, Харе, займите меня, пожалуйста, служением Вам».
*«Шримад Бхагаватам», 4.24.69, комментарий*

Когда мантра или гимн повторяется тихо и медленно, это называется джапой. Если та же мантра поется громко, это называется киртаном. Например, когда маха-мантру (Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе) произносят тихо, так, что ее слышно только тому, кто ее произносит, это называется джапой. Когда ту же мантру поют громко, так, чтобы было слышно всем окружающим, это называется киртаном. Маха-мантра может использоваться как для джапы, так и для киртана. Практика джапы приносит благо только самому человеку, читающему мантру, киртан же исполняется для блага всех, кто может его слышать.
*«Нектар преданности», глава 9.*

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Признавая могущество святого имени*

"Имя Кришны, сходящее с уст Верховного Господа [ Шри Кришны Чайтаньи Махапрабху ] было властно делать всех, кто слышал Его, _осознающими_ Истину, о которой говорят писания. Подобный опыт впечатлял, как ничто другое. В этот железный век только имя Кришны, сходящее с уст истинного (bona fide) садху, может поднять обусловленную душу на уровень Абсолюта. В сущности, писания могут лишь незначительно отобразить Личность Господа. Одно лишь изучение писаний не может дать полное знание об Абсолюте как о некоей реально существующей личности, но имя Кришны столь могущественно, что может привести человека на уровень Абсолюта и наделить слова явленных писаний их действительным значением".

[ Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати, из "Harmonist" ] 

https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/%...5%d0%bd%d0%b8/

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (11.2.42) сказано: "Голодный человек, принимая пищу, с каждым глотком одновременно испытывает три состояния: он обретает удовлетворение, наполняется силой и перестаёт чувствовать голод. Подобно этому, предавшиеся души, совершая _бхаджану_, одновременно достигают трёх результатов: в них пробуждается _бхакти_ и превращается потом в _прему_, Господь открывает Себя им в наиболее дорогом их сердцу облике, и они теряют интерес ко всему материальному".

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

В "Сканда-Пуране" сказано: «Любая сила, награждающая благословением и разрушающая грех, которую можно обнаружить в совершении благотворительной деятельности, покаяниях, аскезах, посещении святых мест, поклонении полубогам, выполнении жертвоприношений, таких как _раджасуя-ягья_ или _ашвамедха-ягья_, или достижении знания о душе, – эта же сила заложена в святое имя Шри Хари».

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Однажды в доме Каши Мишры  Кришнадас прервал свое долгое молчание и спросил у Господа Чайтаньи: «Позволь задать Тебе вопрос. Пожалуйста, расскажи мне о безграничной и удивительной славе святого имени, о которой не знают даже Господь Шива и Господь Брахма». 
Господь Чаитанья ответил: «Величие святого имени подобно вечно расширяющемуся безбрежному океану. Даже Сам Господь Кришна не знает его пределов, что уж говорить о простых смертных. Я просто повторю то, что сказано в писаниях. Если ты слушаешь с верой, то сможешь освободиться из этого многострадального материального мира. 

Святое имя способно устранить грехи и препятствия. Имя смягчает страдания и устраняет пагубное влияние Кали-юги. Оно приносит освобождение неисправимым обитателям адских планет и нейтрализует неизбежные последствия злодеяний, совершённых в прошлых рождениях. Святое имя очищает от оскорблений; Оно – квинтэссенция  всех действий и сияет ярче Вед. Священные писания говорят, что повторение – это величайшая духовная практика, она выше паломничества по святым местам. 

Святое имя всемогуще, оно приносит повторяющему его невообразимую удачу. Его природа такова, что оно приводит на уровень божественного счастья. Тот, кто   повторяет святое имя, - не обычный человек, он достоин прославления по всей вселенной. 

Святое имя -  единственное средство к достижению освобождения для обусловленных душ, Оно всегда достойно поклонения, поскольку приносит высшее освобождение, достижение верховной духовной обители, и дарует повторяющему трансцендентную любовь к Богу, Шри Хари. 

В _шрути_ и _смрити_ содержатся бесчисленные доказательства верховного положения святого имени. Оно - конечная цель всех духовных дисциплин, и в нем состоит главный смысл _бхакти_».

Продолжение - в 20-й главе книги "Премавиварта"

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Когда Пракашананда Сарасвати спросил Господа Чайтанью Махапрабху, почему Он не изучает веданту и не занимается медитацией, Господь Чайтанья назвался первейшим глупцом, тем самым давая понять, что в Кали-югу — век глупцов и негодяев — невозможно достичь совершенства, изучая философию веданты и занимаясь медитацией. Шастры настойчиво рекомендуют:

_харер нама харер нама
харер намаива кевалам
калау настй эва настй
эва настй эва гатир анйатха_

«В нынешнюю эпоху — в век ссор и лицемерия — спастись можно, только повторяя святое имя Господа. Нет другого пути. Нет другого пути. Нет другого пути». В Кали-югу люди настолько опустились, что утратили способность достичь совершенства одним лишь изучением "Веданта- сутры"». Вот почему нужно со всей серьезностью встать на путь повторения святого имени Господа (Ч.-ч., Ади, 7.71, комм.).





_ахо бата швапачо 'то гарийан
йадж джихвагре вартате нама тубхйам
тепус тапас те джухувух саснур арйа
брахманучур нама гринанти йе те_

«Если тот, кто родился в семье собакоедов, начинает повторять святое имя Кришны, это значит, что в прошлой жизни он прошел через все виды аскезы и совершил все ведические ягьи«. Другое утверждение гласит:

_риг-ведо 'тха йаджур-ведах
сама-ведо 'пй атхарванах
адхитас тена йеноктам
харир итй акшара-двайам_

«Тот, кто произносит два слога ха-ри, уже изучил четыре Веды: "Сама-веду", "Риг-веду", "Яджур-веду" и "Атхарва-веду"» (Ч.-ч., Ади, 7.72, комм.). 





_кришна-мантра хаите хабе самсара-мочана
кришна-нама хаите пабе кришнера чарана
_
«Повторяя святое имя Кришны, можно избавиться от пут материального бытия. Воистину, тот, кто просто повторяет мантру Харе Кришна, сможет узреть лотосные стопы Господа» (Ч.-ч., Ади, 7.73).





_нама вину кали-кале нахи ара дхарма
сарва-мантра-сара нама, эи шастра-марма_

«В наш век, в эпоху Кали, нет иной религии, кроме повторения святого имени, в котором содержится суть всех ведических гимнов. Таково заключение писаний» (Ч.-ч., Ади, 7.74).

В комментарии к этому стиху в частности сказано: "Поскольку святое имя может избавить душу от обусловленности, его называют _сарва-мантра-сарой_ — сутью всех ведических гимнов.

Можно обсуждать или изучать слово, обозначающее какой-либо обдект материального мира, но в абсолютном мире имя и его владелец, так же как слава и тот, кому она принадлежит, не отделимы друг от друга, поэтому качества, игры и все, что имеет отношение к Абсолюту, обладают той же абсолютной природой. Хотя майявади исповедуют монизм, они проводят различие между именем Верховного Господа и Самим Господом. Из-за этого оскорбления (_нама-апарадхи_) они опускаются с возвышенного уровня _брахма-гьяны_ все ниже и ниже, что утверждает стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (10.2.32):

_арухйа криччхрена парам падам татах
патантй адхо 'надрита-йушмад-ангхрайах_

Совершая суровую аскезу, _майявади_ возвышаются до уровня _брахма-гьяны_, но потом падают с него, потому что не обладают совершенным знанием Абсолютной Истины. Хотя они утверждают, что знают ведическую мантру: _сарвам кхалв идам брахма_ — «Все сущее есть Брахман» (Чхандогья-упанишад, 3.14.1), они не понимают, что святое имя — тоже Брахман. Если бы они регулярно повторяли маха-мантру, то им наверняка удалось бы избавиться от этого недопонимания. Пока человек не станет искать, как полагается, прибежище у святого имени, он не сможет подняться над уровнем оскорблений (_нама-апарадхи_)".





_эта бали' эка шлока шикхаила море
кантхе кари' эи шлока кариха вичаре_

«Описав силу маха-мантры Харе Кришна, Мой гуру научил Меня одному стиху и посоветовал, чтобы он никогда не сходил с Моих уст» (Ч.-ч., Ади, 7.75).

_харер нама харер нама харер намаива кевалам
калау настй эва настй эва настй эва гатир анйатха_

«Святое имя, святое имя, святое имя Господа — вот путь духовного развития для тех, кто живет в эпоху Кали. Нет иного пути, нет иного пути, нет иного пути».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Для продвижения в духовной жизни шастры рекомендуют в Сатья-югу заниматься медитацией, в Трета-югу совершать жертвоприношения ради удовольствия Господа Вишну, а в Двапара- югу — проводить пышное поклонение Господу в храме. Что же касается эпохи Кали, то людям, живущим в этот век, предписано повторение святого имени как единственный путь духовного развития. Подтверждение этому можно найти во многих писаниях, в частности в «Шримад- Бхагаватам», где в Двенадцатой песни (3.51) сказано:

_калер доша-нидхе раджанн
астй эко махан гунах
киртанад эва кришнасйа
мукта-сангах парам враджет_

Век Кали изобилует недостатками, ибо в эту эпоху люди подвержены многочисленным страданиям, однако он обладает одним большим преимуществом: чтобы полностью очиститься от материальной скверны и вознестись в духовный мир, достаточно лишь повторять мантру Харе Кришна. «Нарада-панчаратра» тоже восхваляет маха-мантру:

_трайо ведах шад-ангани
чхандамси вивидхах сурах
сарвам аштакшарантахстхам
йач чанйад апи ван-майам
сарва-веданта-сарартхах
самсарарнава-таранах_

«Суть ведического знания, описывающего три вида деятельности [_карма-канду, гьяна-канду и упасана-канду_], чханды [ведические гимны] и различные формы поклонения полубогам, заключена в восьми слогах _ха-ре криш-на, ха-ре криш-на_. Такова истина веданты. Повторение святого имени — единственный способ пересечь океан невежества». Похожее утверждение встречается и в «Кали-сантарана-упанишад»: «Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе — эти шестнадцать имен, состоящие из тридцати двух слогов, служат единственным спасением от пагубного влияния Кали-юги. Все Веды гласят, что океан невежества можно пересечь, лишь повторяя святое имя Господа, и никак иначе». Мадхвачарья в своем комментарии к «Мундака-упанишад» цитирует стих из «Нараяна-самхиты»:

_двапарийаир джанаир вишнух
панчаратраиш ча кевалам
калау ту нама-матрена
пуджйате бхагаван харих_

«В Двапара-югу люди могут удовлетворить Кришну или Вишну, с подобающей пышностью поклоняясь Ему в храме, как того требует система _панчаратрики_. Но в эпоху Кали Верховного Господа Хари можно удовлетворить, просто поклоняясь Ему с помощью повторения святого имени». В «Бхакти-сандарбхе» (стих 284) Шрила Джива Госвами особо подчеркивает важность повторения святого имени Господа:

_нану бхагаван-наматмака эва мантрах, татра вишешена намах-шабдадй-аланкритах шри-бхагавата шримад-ришибхиш чахита-шакти- вишешах, шри-бхагавата самам атма-самбандха-вишеша-пратипадакаш ча татра кевалани шри-бхагаван-наманй апи нирапекшанй эва парама-пурушартха-пхала-парйанта-дана-самартхани тато мантрешу намато 'пй адхика-самартхйе лабдхе катхам дикшадй- апекша. учйате — йадй апи сварупато насти, татхапи прайах свабхавато дехади-самбандхена кадарйа-шиланам викшипта-читтанам джананам тат-санкочи-каранайа шримад-риши-прабхритибхир атрарчана-марге квачит квачит качит качин марйада стхапитасти._

Шрила Джива Госвами отмечает, что в основе всех ведических мантр лежит повторение святого имени Господа. Каждая мантра начинается со слов _нама ом_ и в конечном счете по имени обращается к Верховной Личности Бога. По высшей воле Господа в каждую мантру, сошедшую с уст великих мудрецов, таких как Нарада Муни и другие _риши_, вложена особая сила. Повторение святого имени Господа немедленно возрождает трансцендентные отношения живого существа с Верховным Господом. Тому, кто повторяет святое имя, не нужны никакие вспомогательные средства, ибо он может немедленно обрести все желаемое благодаря возникшей связи с Верховной Личностью Бога (Ч.-ч., Ади, 7.76 + комментарий).

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

В "Бхакти-расамрита-синдху" (1.2.234) сказано: 

_атах шрикришнанамади
на бхавед грахйам индрийаих
севонмукхе хи джихвадау
свайам эва спхуратй адах_

«Невозможно материальными чувствами постичь трансцендентные святое имя Господа, Его облик, деяния и развлечения. Но когда человек преданно служит Господу, вовлекая свой язык, Господь открывается ему».





В «Падьявали» (29), книге, составленной Шрилой Рупой Госвами, сказано:

_акриштих крита-четасам
суманасам уччатанам чамхасам
ачандалам амука-лока-сулабхо
вашйаш ча мукти-шрийах
но дикшам на ча сат-крийам
на ча пурашчарйам манаг икшате
мантро’йам расана-сприг ева
пхалати шри-кришна-наматмаках_

«Святое Имя Господа Кришны привлекает святых, освобожденных личностей. Оно уничтожает все последствия греха и столь могущественно, что, за исключением немых, повторять его могут все, даже низшие из людей — чандалы. Святое Имя Кришны распоряжается даром освобождения, и оно тождественно Кришне. Стоит только человеку начать повторять святое имя, как плоды повторения немедленно приходят к нему. Повторение святого имени не зависит от посвящения, совершения благочестивой деятельности или следования принципам _пурушчарья_, которые принято соблюдать до посвящения. Святое имя не ждет ни одного из этих действий. Оно самодостаточно» (Ч.-ч., Мадхья, 15.110, комм.).

----------


## Jamuna d. d.



----------


## Jamuna d. d.



----------


## Jamuna d. d.

_тринад апи суничена
тарор ива сахишнуна
аманина манадена
киртанийах сада харих_

(«Шикшаштака», 3)

Считай себя ниже соломинки, лежащей на дороге, и будь смиреннее, чем она. Пусть гордыня навсегда исчезнет из твоего сердца. Помни: «Я самое ничтожное существо». _Тарор ива сахишнуна_. Будь столь же терпеливым, как терпеливы деревья. Деревья не ропщут, даже когда их рубят или жгут. Они терпеливо сносят любые напасти. _Аманина манадена_. Не требуй почестей для себя, сам же почитай каждого, ибо в сердце каждого пребывает Кришна. Почитай Кришну, а не тело. Кришна — Параматма, Сверхдуша в сердцах всех живущих. Поэтому истинный _садху_, истинный _вайшнав_, почитает всех, даже крошечного муравья. Он знает: там — Кришна.



_эи мата хана кршна-нама лайа
шри-кршна-чаране танра према упаджайа_

Если ты произносишь святые имена Господа Кришны со смирением, в тебе непременно проснется любовь к Его лотосным стопам (Ч.-ч., Антья, 20.26).



Махапрабху — Господь, дарующий _прему_ — _према-прадата_. Он — _маха-ваданйайа-аватара_, самая милостивая аватара, ибо Он раздает кришна-прему. Но как ее получить? Стань смиренным: считай себя ниже соломинки, лежащей на дороге. Помни: «Я самое ничтожное существо». Будь столь же терпеливым, как терпеливы деревья. Не ожидай почестей для себя, сам же почитай каждого. Смиренно повторяй:

_харе кришна харе кришна кришна кришна харе харе
харе рама харе рама рама рама харе харе_

_Эи мата хана кршна-нама лайа_. Воспевай имена Кришны со смирением. Тогда ты непременно обретешь _кришна-прему_.

Вот почему Махапрабху говорил:

_трнад апи суничена
тарор ива сахишнуна
аманина манадена
киртанийах сада харих_

Кто считает себя ниже соломинки, лежащей на дороге, кто терпением превосходит деревья, кто не стремится к почестям, но всегда готов почитать других, только тот сможет беспрерывно повторять святые имена Господа («Шикшаштака», 3).

_Киртанийах сада харих_. Найди истинного гуру, который принадлежит к _гаудия-ачарья-парампаре_, и под его руководством совершай _киртан_:

_харе кршна харе кршна кршна кршна харе харе
харе рама харе рама рама рама харе харе_

Это — _киртанакхья-бхакти_. Шрила Джива Госвами пишет в «Бхакти-сандарбхе» (173): _йадйапи анйа бхактих калау картавйа, тада киртанакхйа бхакти-самйогенаива_. Хотя в Кали-югу действенны и другие виды _бхакти_, они должны сопровождаться _киртанакхья-бхакти_. Другими словами, нужно всегда воспевать святые имена Господа, слушать и пересказывать повествования о Его деяниях. Иначе мы не поймем _сиддханту_.

Из книги Гоур Говинды Свами "Искусство задавать вопросы"

----------


## lokaram das

Какая хорошая тема! А вот мои любимые:

Слава, слава киртане Святого Имени Кришны! Она дарует восторженную любовь к Богу и позволяет на каждом шагу наслаждаться совершенным вкусом божественного нектара
Бхактивинод Тхакур

маха мадака према пхала пета бхари кхайа
матила сакала лока хасе, наче, гайа

Плод любви к Богу, раздаваемый Чайтаньей Махапрабху, столь опьяняющ, что любой, кто вкусит его и насытится, тут же теряет рассудок и начинает петь, танцевать, смеяться и веселиться.

Ади-лила т.2 гл 9 т 49

Пой Святое Имя и все твои грехи и мирские страдания унесутся прочь Мир для тебя наполнится чудесным смыслом, страхи рассеются и ты погрузишься в океан ничем не омрачённой радости

Баула- сангита, 1

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

И я - того же мнения (:
__


В „Кали-сантарана-упанишад“ написано: «Даже если человек изучит всю ведическую литературу, он не найдёт более возвышенного и более подходящего для этого века метода духовной практики, чем пение мантры Харе Кришна!»





«Мукунда-мала-стотра» (37) утверждает: «Нужно оставить ложное отождествление себя с материальным телом, сделанным из пяти материальных элементов и состоящим из сотен составных частей, подверженных износу. В момент, когда тело умрёт и превратится в пепел, каждый увидит, что оно отвратительно, поэтому неблагоразумно иметь привязанность к нему. Лучшее лекарство для излечения этой материальной болезни – это постоянно пить нектар имени Кришны».





В «Нарадия-пуране» сказано: «Те, кто сильно стремится к пониманию Абсолютной Истины, быстро достигают совершенства в любой желаемой цели. Те, кто повторяет имя Кришны с сильной привязанностью, очень скоро обретают плод любви к Богу».





В «Прабхаса-кханде» говорится: «Харинама – самое благоприятное из всего благодатного, она слаще сладчайшего, она – вечный трансцендентный плод ведического знания. О, лучший из Бхригу, святое имя дарует освобождение, если его повторить без оскорбления даже один раз, неважно – с верой или пренебрежительно».





В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.1.14) сказано: «Живые существа, запутавшиеся в хитросплетениях рождения и смерти, могут немедленно освободиться, стоит им даже неосознанно произнести святое имя Кришны, которого боится сам страх».





«Ваишванара-самхита» подтверждает, что при повторении святых имён нет строгих и жёстких правил, касающихся места или чистоты: «Нет ограничений в том, что касается места или времени, а также не принимается во внимание чистота или нечистота. Просто совершением санкиртаны — повторением «Рама Рама» или мантры Харе Кришна — человек может достичь высшего освобождения».





В «Нарадия-пуране» утверждается: «Те, кто сильно стремится к пониманию Абсолютной Истины, быстро достигают совершенства в любой желаемой цели. Те, кто повторяет имя Кришны с сильной привязанностью, очень скоро обретают плод любви к Богу».






«Тот, кто наносит десять оскорблений святому имени и в то же время повторяет маха-мантру Харе Кришна, несмотря на все свои усилия, не обретает любви к Богу — высшей цели повторения святого имени, даже если будет повторять святое имя на протяжении многих жизней» (Ч.-ч., Ади, 8.16).

----------


## Махабхарата дас

1
_мадхурам мадхуребхйо'пи
мангалебхйо'пи мангалам
паванам паванебхйо'пи
харер намаива кевалам_
2
_абрахма-стамбха парйантам
сарва-майа-майам джагат
сатйам сатйам пунах сатйам
харер намаива кевалам_
3
_са гурух са пита чапи 
са мата бандхаво'пи сах
шикшаеч чет сада смартум
харер намаива кевалам_
4
_нихшвасе нахи вишвасах
када руддхо бхавишйати
киртанийа мато балйад
харер намаива кевалам_
5
_харих сада васет татра
йатра бхагавата джанах
гайанти бхакти-бхавена
харер намаива кевалам_
6
_ахо духкхам маха духкхам
духкхад духкхатарам йатах
качартхам висмритам ратна
харер намаива кевалам_
7
_дийатам дийатам карно
нийатам нийатам вачах
гийатам гийатам нитйам
харер намаива кевалам_
8
_трини-критйа джагат сарвам
раджате сакалопари
чид-ананда-майам шуддхам
харер намаива кевалам_

1. Святое имя Шри Хари (Кришны) - самое сладкое из всего сладкого. Оно самое благоприятное из всего благоприятного и самое очищающее и всего очищающего.
2. Все материальное творение - от Брахмы до пучка травы - продукт иллюзорной энергии Всевышнего. И только Святое имя Шри Хари является единственной реальностьтю .
3. Если кто-то учит нас помнить Святое имя Хари и ничего другого, такой человек является нашим истинным наставником, отцом, матерью и другом.
4. Никто не знает, когда наступит наш последний вздох. Поэтому одно Святое имя Хари должно воспеваться с самого нашего детства.
5. Шри Хари вечно жоивет в том месте, где великие души с великой преданностью воспевают Его Святое имя - и ничего другого.
6. Увы, как это печально, какое это овеликое горе, самое ужсное из вех страданий - то, что большинство людей приняли бриллиант Святого имениХари за пучок травы, и потому забыли Его.
7. Слушайте снова и снова, произносите снова и снова, снова и снова пойте Святое имя Хари - и ничего другого.
8. Только Святое имя Хари полно блаженства и божественного знания. Оно самое чистое и правит всем, делая всю вселенную незначительной, подобно пучку травы.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

*Нама-крипа*
Шрилы Харидаса Тхакура

_крпа кари’нама-рупе амара джихвайа
нирантара нача прабху дхари тава пайа_

Господи! Будь милостив, явись у меня на языке в облике
 Своего Святого Имени, танцуй там всегда!
Я припадаю к Твоим лотосным стопам и молю Тебя об этом.

_ракха инха лао танха тава иччха мата
йанха ракха деха море кршна-намамрта_

Можешь оставить меня в этом мире или забрать в Свою обитель – 
На все Твоя воля, но чтобы Ты ни решил делать со мной, 
не лишай меня нектара Твоих Имен.

_джагадджане нама дите тава аватара
джагадджана-маджхе море кара ангикара_

Ты низошел в этот мир, чтобы раздавать Святое Имя,
 так прими же меня в число тех, кого Ты намерен благословить.

_амии та адхама туми адхама тарана
убхайе самбандха эи патита павана_

Я самый низкий человек, а Ты явился, чтобы возвысить самых падших;
и это наши вечные взаимоотношения, о Спаситель падших!

_убхайе самбандха эи томайа амайа
йара бате намамрта э адхама чайа_

Силой этой неразрывной связи между нами, о Господь, 
я молю Тебя пролить на меня нектар Святого Имени.

----------


## Джива

Больше жизни дорожат обитатели Гокулы Мукундой, Верховным Господом, пыль с лотосных стоп которого люди *до сих пор ищут* в ведических мантрах

(Шримад Бхагаватам 10.2.14.34)

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Те, кто не совершает _хари-бхаджану_, пребывают в невежестве и губят свою душу.





Следует понимать, что громкое повторение святых имен Кришны — это и есть _бхакти_.





Принять Шри Харинаму — то же самое, что постичь Самого Бхагавана.





Бхагаван ничего не примет от того, кто не повторяет _харинаму_ сто тысяч раз ежедневно.




Если преданный искренне старается повторять _харинаму_ без оскорблений и постоянно, то постепенно оскорбления уходят  и чистая харинама начинает появляться на языке.





Не следует разочаровываться, когда во время повторения _харинамы_ к нам приходят мирские мысли. Постепенно эти пустые мысли перестанут нас одолевать — таково одно из побочных следствий повторения _харинамы_, так что об этом не стоит беспокоиться. Если мы посвятим свой ум, тело и речь служению Шри Наме и будем повторять святое имя с великим упорством, Шри Нама Прабху явит нам Свой всеблагой трансцендентный образ. Когда же благодаря непрерывному повторению святого имени мы полностью избавимся от _анартх_, тогда вместе с образом Шри Намы Прабху нам сами собой откроются и Его божественные качества и лилы.



_Из "Упадешавали" Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура_

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

В "Чайтанья-чаритамрите" (Ади, 3.79) сказано: 

_коти ашва-медха эка кришна нама сама
йеи кахе, се пашанди, данде таре йама_

_коти_ — десять миллионов; _ашва-медха_ — жертвоприношений коня; _эка_ — одному; _кришна_ — Господа Кришны; _нама_ — имени; _сама_ — равны; _йеи_ — кто; _кахе_ — говорит; _се_ — он; _пашанди_ — богохульник; _данде_ — наказывает; _таре_ — его; _йама_ — Ямараджа.

*Говорить, что имя Господа Кришны приносит такое же благо, как десять миллионов жертвоприношений ашвамедха, — богохульство. Такого безбожника неминуемо постигнет кара Ямараджи.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Из десяти оскорблений, которые можно нанести святому имени Господа в процессе повторения мантры Харе Кришна, восьмым является дхарма-врата-тйага-хутади-сарва-шубха-крийа-самйам апи прамадах. Никто не должен приравнивать повторение святого имени Верховной Личности Бога к благочестивым поступкам, таким как раздача милостыни брахманам и святым, открытие благотворительных школ, раздача пищи и прочее. Материальные плоды благотворительности не идут ни в какое сравнение с тем великим благом, которое обретает человек, повторяющий святое имя Кришны.
В ведических писаниях по этому поводу сказано:

_го-коти-данам грахане кхагасйа
прайага-гангодака-калпа-васах
йаджнайутам меру-суварна-данам
 говинда-киртер на самам шатамшаих_

«Десять миллионов коров, розданные во время солнечного затмения, миллионы лет, прожитые у слияния Ганги с Ямуной, или горы золота, пожертвованные брахманам, не дают и сотой доли того блага, которое приносит человеку повторение мантры Харе Кришна». Иными словами, тот, кто считает повторение святого имени одним из видов благочестивой деятельности, пребывает в глубоком заблуждении. Разумеется, это тоже благочестивая деятельность, но суть в том, что Кришна и Его имя абсолютно духовны и намного превосходят любое мирское благочестие. Благочестивая деятельность находится на материальном уровне, тогда как повторение святого имени Кришны полностью духовно. Поэтому, вопреки представлениям пашанди, никакие благочестивые дела не идут ни в какое сравнение с повторением святого имени.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Если собрать воедино богатства и знания многих миллионов вселенных, им будет трудно сравняться с маленькой частичкой славы святого имени Кришны. Святое имя Кришны – моя жизнь. Оно цель моей жизни. Оно мое средство для обретения цели жизни" (Шрила Рупа Госвами, Падьявали, 23).

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

В "Б.-г." (12.6-7, комм.) сказано:

"Как уже говорилось, постичь Господа можно только в процессе преданного служения. Поэтому нужно безраздельно предаться Господу. Чтобы прийти к Кришне, необходимо полностью сосредоточить на Нем свой ум. Все, что мы делаем, нужно посвящать только Кришне. Неважно, что мы делаем, главное - делать это только для Кришны. В этом суть преданного служения. Единственное желание преданного - доставить удовольствие Верховной Личности Бога. Цель всей его жизни - удовлетворить Кришну, и ради этого он готов пожертвовать всем, как это сделал Aрджуна на поле битвы Курукшетра. Метод очень прост: мы должны посвящать все свои действия Господу и в то же время повторять Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. Эти трансцендентные звуки привязывают преданного к Верховной Личности Бога. <...>

Просто повторяя святое имя Кришны - Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе, - преданный Господа легко и радостно достигает высшей цели, которая остается недоступной для тех, кто идет другими духовными путями".

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

_Бхаджан_ начинается с повторения святого имени. Следовательно, чтобы совершать _бхаджан_, нужно, прежде всего, знать имя своего почитаемого божества. Невозможно сразу начать бхаджан с игр (лил). Об этом говорится в писаниях (Крама-сандарбха, комментарий Шрилы Дживы Госвами на «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 7.5.18).

Прежде всего, для очищения сознания нужно слушать и повторять святое имя. Когда сердце очищается, Господь являет в нём Свой образ. Преданный, постигший образ Господа, погружается в непрерывнное слушание повествований о Нём, и в результате ему открываются качества Господа. После этого, познав Его качества, преданный начинает постигать качества Его спутников и свои уникальные взаимоотношения с каждым из них. После появления имени, образа, качеств Господа и Его спутников в сердце _бхакты_ расцветают во всём своём великолепии игры Господа. Так описывается последовательный процесс _садханы_, в результате которой в сердце проявляется Господь.

Образ, качества и игры Господа не откроются нам до тех пор, пока привязанность к Шри Наме не вдохновит нас на размышления о трансцендентной _расе_. Можно в совершенстве изучить писания (с мирской точки зрения) и красиво их излагать, но, пока мы не начнем вести себя как _садху_, _раса-лила_ Господа так и останется за пределами нашего понимания. Поэтому Гаурасундара учил нас _нама-бхаджану_ (божественному поклонению в форме воспевания святого имени).

Имя Кришны – наш спаситель (_тарака-брахма-нама_). Рядом с Его именем в _маха-мантре_ стоит слово _Харе_. Пока мы не осознаем истинное значение (_видвах-рудхи_) этого слова, мы будем в затруднении. Пытаясь понять смысл слова _Рама_, мы тоже, как правило, интерпретируем его в рамках исторических событий*.

Метафоричные доктрины, метафизические теории и абсурдные идеи, приписывающие Господу свойства человека, слишком часто замутняют нам разум. Мы пытаемся получить _даршан_ Шри Шри Радхи-Говинды, но наше видение искажено, потому что мы еще не постигли сокровенное знание (_рахасья-гьяну_). 

В _маха-мантре_ слово _хара_** стоит в звательном падеже и относится к Шри Вришабханави. Аналогичным образом имя Радхика-Рамана при личном обращении превращается в «Рама». Невежды, не постигшие сокровенных истин божественной реальности и не способные войти в сферу _мадхурья-рати_ (божественной любви), считают, что слово _харе_ – это просто обращение к Господу Хари, то есть, одно из имен самого Бхагавана. Отказываясь глубже исследовать предмет, некоторые говорят, что имя Рама означает _атмарама_, или «самоудовлетворённый».

Утверждать, что Господь Пурушоттама пребывает в одиночестве, – значит принимать лишь половину Верховной Личности. Подобные утверждения лишь вводят нас в заблуждение, умалчивая о другой половине реальности. Не имея представления о существовании Верховной божественной четы, мы не можем принять концепцию единства и тождества всемогущего _шактимана_ и Его энергии (_шакти_). Замкнувшись на концепции слабого и беспомощного Бога (_клива-брахмы_), постепенно мы теряем даже то ограниченное понимание о Пурушоттаме, которое уже приобрели. 

Шри Шри Радха-Говинда – это концепция Абсолютной Истины во всей полноте. Знание о Боге как о Высшей реальности, о Боге, пребывающем в одиночестве, не может вывести _анугатья-дхарму_*** души за пределы настроения родительской любви (_ватсальи_), дружбы (_сакхьи_) или служения (_дасьи_). Эта концепция никогда не затрагивает _унната-уджжвала-расу_. Такие имена Господа, как Брахма или Параматма, не могут охватить всю полноту Абсолютной Истины, которая в отражена в именах Радханатха, Радха-Раман. 

________________
* Думая в исторических категориях, люди обычно считают, что это имя указывает на Господа Раму.

** Первое определение имени Харе, предложенное Шри Дживой Госвами: «Трансцендентное красота Шри Кришначандры покоряет умы всех, но Шримати Радхика Своей непостижимой изобретательностью покоряет ум Шри Кришны. Поэтому она известна как Хара. Имя Хара в звательном падеже звучит как _Харе_.

*** _Анугатья-дхарма_ – врождённая склонность души быть под руководством и заботой более возвышенной личности.


_По материалам статьи Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура в еженедельной газете «Гаудия» за октябрь 1931 года_

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

А у нас, оказывается, вот какая тема была: "Слава маха-мантры Харе Кришна"




> *"Шри Шикшаштака", 1*
> Победа Шри Кришна санкиртане! Она очищает зеркало ума; она тушит пожар материального существования; она испускает лунные лучи, которые заставляют цвести лотос благодати; она - сама жизнь духовного знания; она увеличивает океан божественного экстаза, и каждое мгновение приносит вкус нектара, омывая им всю душу.
> Кришнадас Кавирадж перевод
> Санкиртана разрушает грехи и материальную обусловленность, очищает ум и сердце, дает прогресс во всех практиках бхакти-садханы. Затем она ведет к пробуждению любви (премы) к Кришне, дает насладиться всеми вкусами этой любви, и в конце - к достижению Кришны, когда человек погружается в нектарный океан служения Господу.
> 
> *Чайтанья Бхагавата 1.14.143-147*
> Всё становится совершенным посредством Харинама-санкиртаны, включая цель жизни (садхью), и путь ее достижения (садхану).
> В этом веке Кали, единственное средство достижения цели - воспевание имен Хари. Нет другого пути, нет другого пути, нет другого пути.
> "Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе, Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе".
> ...

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Дорогие преданные! Может быть у кого-нибудь есть подборка аудио или видео-лекций на тему Славы Святого Имени? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылками

----------


## Aniruddha das

книга Шрилы Шачинанданы Свами "Океан нектара святого имени": http://www.krishna.ru/books/guru-books/163.html

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Дорогие преданные! Может быть у кого-нибудь есть подборка аудио или видео-лекций на тему Славы Святого Имени? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылками


Шри Харинама Чинтамани/Бхактивинода Тхакур http://audioveda.ru/union?id=186

----------


## ЕвгенийК

http://vrajendra.ru/audio/
Диск 20 - Имена формы качества игры Кришны

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Семинар "Нама-татва, или Истина о святом имени" Враджендры Кумара (требуется авторизация, к сожалению)

Лекции Е. М. Враджендры Кумара (на его сайте):

Эффект святого имени

Воспевание святого имени

Воспевание святого имени (2)

Убежище в святом имени

----------


## Anadiram das

Дорогие преданные, а есть ли список всех книг о святом имени на русском языке, вышедших за последние 20 лет? 
скиньте ссылку если где то уже это обсуждалось  :namaste:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Здесь нигде не обсуждалось.
Если учесть, что у многих наших гуру выходили такие книги, можно поспрашивать в разделах гуру и так получить какое-то впечатление. А почему именно за последние 20 лет?

----------


## Anadiram das

благодарю за участие, всё нашлось, тут... www.philbook.org

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ученики Шачинанданы Свами в этом году издали его новую книгу 

*"Живое имя. Руководство по воспеванию с погружением"*

Не знаю, в каком именно изд-ве, но по вашей ссылке ее нет.

----------

